# Eiszapfen



## killkrog (19. April 2003)

Hi,
ich bins mla wieder, und ich brauchw ieder eure Hilfe (das kommt davon wenn ihr so gut helft).
Also, schaut euch erstmal dieses Bild an.

http://www.fond-ecran-image.com/jeu_video/warcraft/1171.jpg

Ihr seht an den Hörnern und an den Zähnen so eiszapfenähnliche Gebilde. Wie kann ich die so exakt wie möglich nachmachen.
Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen.

Grüße,
 Killkrog


----------



## Tim C. (19. April 2003)

Airbrushtool nehmen und loslegen, oder jedoch 3D Software worauf ich auch tippen würde, was verwendet wurde, um das bild zu erstellen.


----------



## Leever (20. April 2003)

Ich seh das PICTURE nicht, liegt das an mir ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (20. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Leever _
> *Ich seh das PICTURE nicht, liegt das an mir ? *



Ich seh's auch nicht willkommen im Club!

EDIT:

Lange warten oder extern aufrufen, dann klappt es!

EDIT 2:

MANCHMAL !!!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. April 2003)

> Zuletzt editiert von Mythos007 am 20.04.2003 um 00:01


Heißt was?


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Heißt was? *


Heißt zuletzt editiert von Mythos007 am 20.04.2003 um 00:01


----------



## chriZ (21. April 2003)

Ich würde auch auf ein 3d Programm tippen, versuchs mal so:

3dsmax:

1. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials6430.html
2. ein wenig rauschen
3. Material Editor.. glasig machen..


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. April 2003)

Auf tentakeln würde ich eher nicht setzten. Die sind doch echer "symmetrisch"... was bei eiszapfen ja kaum der fall sein wird. Mein tip Wacom + viel üben *jahautmich*  .

greetz 3k!


----------



## ezelda (22. April 2003)

Emm Leute,
meint ihr nicht eher, dass das Zeug da Schleim oder sowas sein soll?
Aber das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass es in 3D ist..

*g* Musste mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben 

So long...


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (22. April 2003)

oha wir haben den größten experten den es bei tutorials.de je geben hat !   
ich hab zwar noch nie schleim am ende so spitz zusammen laufen sehen aber das is ja ein anderes thema..von dem eigenartigen DoF mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Leever (22. April 2003)

hmm... würde tippen, dass das nachträglich reingemalt ist.
Bin zwar noch kein 3D-Experte, aber du könntest das auch so machen:

(3D Max oder so ...)

-Kegel erstellen

-Glastextur nehmen, ein schönes Relief aussuchen, grundfarbe etwas ins blaüliche, etwas 3D-verschiebung noch und dann sollte es das im groben sein.

-nun Textur auf Kegel legen und rendern

-Fertig


----------



## Comander_Keen (22. April 2003)

ka ob ihrs mitbekommen habt ... aber die 3dler lachen uns wegen der hypothese "es sei mit nem 3d-tool erstellt" aus. 

greetz 3k!


----------



## ezelda (22. April 2003)

Naja, man kann sich ja irren *g* 

Was mich hier nur stört ist die sofortige agressivität einiger User..
Und ich glaube ich brauche mir nicht nach sagen lassen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe. Da werde ich nämlich Wild. Nur weil ich noch ned so unheimlich lange hier angemeldet bin, heisst das doch wohl nicht gleich, dass ich keine Ahnung von der MAterie habe.
Sorry ich weiss, das gehört nicht hierher.

Ach ja und wenn schon bin ich eine ExpertIN  

So long


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ezelda _
> *Was mich hier nur stört ist die sofortige agressivität einiger User..*



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dir das weiterhilft,
aber mich stört sie auch. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Christian Fein (22. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Krashok _
> *oha wir haben den größten experten den es bei tutorials.de je geben hat !
> ich hab zwar noch nie schleim am ende so spitz zusammen laufen sehen aber das is ja ein anderes thema..von dem eigenartigen DoF mal ganz abgesehen. *



Krashok beherrsch dich mal. 

PS: Das ist zu eis erstarrter Schleim. 
*ichAlsGFXexperteMussDasWissen*


----------



## santos2k3 (23. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Comander_Keen _
> *ka ob ihrs mitbekommen habt ... aber die 3dler lachen uns wegen der hypothese "es sei mit nem 3d-tool erstellt" aus. *



Warum lachen die uns denn aus? 
ist es denn nun mit dem 3d proggy gemacht oder nicht?

Egal, ich probier jetzt mal nen schoenen, eisigen und spitzen eiszapfen zu basteln. Wird doch nicht so schwer sein, oder? 

gruss, santos


----------



## Robert Martinu (23. April 2003)

Ein brauchbarer Matte-Painter macht das mit einem Bruchteil der Zeit, die man für 3D bräuchte und liefert dabei ein oft besseres Ergebnis.


----------

